# General > General >  World Cup Banter Thread

## DrSzin

Please enter the sweep on the World Cup Sweep - Entry Form. *Don't post entries here!*

Some possible topics for discussion:

What should the prize for the winner be?

Is there scope for changing the rules a bit?

Should there be capital punishment for anyone caught cheating?

Last, but by no means least, let's restrict ourselves to good-humoured banter.

----------


## Rheghead

> let's restrict ourselves to good-humoured banter.


Well if we take into account Org history it certainly begs the question, "Is there any?" :Wink:

----------


## Gleber2

Absolutely nothing about elephants!!!!!

----------


## connieb19

I'm only in it for the prize..lol ::

----------


## connieb19

> Absolutely nothing about elephants!!!!!


Aye, the elephants are playing too!!!

----------


## Billy Boy

any one caught cheating you could put them in stocks in market square in wick, so all the orgers can throw rotten veg at them, or tie them  up semi naked and tickle them by a ken dodd look alike with his brush  lol ::   ::

----------


## connieb19

> tie them up semi naked and tickle them by a ken dodd look alike with his brush lol


You two should keep your antics for the bedroom..lol ::

----------


## krieve

Whats the prize then Dr ? :Grin:

----------


## angela5

> Whats the prize then Dr ?


Drszin was looking for suggestions Krieve, have you got any?.

----------


## landmarker

For seventeen  years I've had a pot mosque - bought in Tunisia c.1989 which could have served admirably as a prize but just yesterday my dear wife threw it out! Shame.

I'm open minded about prizes. Maybe the plaudits should suffice. 

landmarker

----------


## krieve

No i don't have any suggestions right now, do you Angela ?

----------


## DrSzin

> For seventeen  years I've had a pot mosque - bought in Tunisia c.1989 which could have served admirably as a prize but just yesterday my dear wife threw it out! Shame.
> 
> I'm open minded about prizes. Maybe the plaudits should suffice. 
> 
> landmarker


Ok, someone has to ask... What's a pot mosque?  :Confused: 

I don't know what the prize should be, but I'm sure the collective wisdom of the Org will come up with something suitable. We don't have to decide just yet.

We already have more than 32 entries, and it seems a little unfair that some folk should be excluded from the outset, so let's change the rules in such a way  that every entrant gets a team. This means that some teams will be shared, but surely that's better than creating a clique from the outset. If a shared team wins the Cup then we could have our very own penalty competition to decide the ultimate winner.

----------


## Gleber2

First prize, A night out with Golach. Second prize, two nights out with Golach!!!

----------


## pedromcgrory

brazil for sure

----------


## canuck

> We already have more than 32 entries, and it seems a little unfair that some folk should be excluded from the outset, so let's change the rules in such a way that every entrant gets a team. This means that some teams will be shared, but surely that's better than creating a clique from the outset. If a shared team wins the Cup then we could have our very own penalty competition to decide the ultimate winner.


I have no idea what is meant by what you have written, but I'll play along with which ever team I get as long as in the end I can have Greece.

----------


## bky

why not give the 1st 32 entries a team then start again with the next group of 32 entries - then you end up running 3-4 world cups at once

----------


## dunderheed

lternatively , instead of a sweep why not make it a prediction league?

for example  you list the first round matches and everyone predicts the score -
like gemany v paraguay
you would give 3 points for the correct score and one point for the correct result.
so say germany won 3-2 and i had predicted this i would get 4 points 
if i had said any other germany to win result i would have got 1 point for the result prediction
if i had said paragauy to win or a draw i would have got 0 points.

that way you would only need to buy one prize , as there is less chance of two people predicting the same results all the way through.

as for a prize , how about a bottle of something from the winning nation?

----------


## DrSzin

> lternatively , instead of a sweep why not make it a prediction league?
> 
> for example  you list the first round matches and everyone predicts the score -
> like gemany v paraguay
> you would give 3 points for the correct score and one point for the correct result.
> so say germany won 3-2 and i had predicted this i would get 4 points 
> if i had said any other germany to win result i would have got 1 point for the result prediction
> if i had said paragauy to win or a draw i would have got 0 points.
> 
> ...


I thought of doing that, but it would involve a lot of work for me and I was trying to avoid that, lazy bum that I am.  :: 

I like your idea for the prize. Let's hope Saudi don't win!




> why not give the 1st 32 entries a team then start again with the next group of 32 entries - then you end up running 3-4 world cups at once


That's more-or-less what I had in mind.




> I have no idea what is meant by what you have written, but I'll play along with which ever team I get as long as in the end I can have Greece.


I was being deliberately vague. 

You are most welcome to have Greece. They have the same chance of winning as Belgium.  :: 




> First prize, A night out with Golach. Second prize, two nights out with Golach!!!


It could be much scarier than that - a night out with porshiepoo when she's in full-on anti-Braveheart rant mode.

Where is my owld mate anyway? I haven't seen him on here for a few days.

----------


## Chillie

> It could be much scarier than that - a night out with porshiepoo when she's in full-on anti-Braveheart rant mode.


Now that's SCARY!!!  she'll beat you with her broom. ::

----------


## Gleber2

> Now that's SCARY!!! she'll beat you with her broom.


If that's the prize please withdraw my entry!!! ::

----------


## Chillie

> If that's the prize please withdraw my entry!!!


Withdraw my entry too, i don't like the thought of that prize. ::

----------


## melted_wellie

> Withdraw my entry too, i don't like the thought of that prize.


i'll take the prize please.....cause i know where id stick the broom.

----------


## Gleber2

> i'll take the prize please.....cause i know where id stick the broom.


Tut Tut!!!!!!!!

----------


## melted_wellie

> Tut Tut!!!!!!!!


what ye tuttin at?

----------


## Gleber2

> what ye tuttin at?


Desire to violence towards poor Porshie or indeed towards anyone deserves a tut or two don't you think although the tuts were spoken with tongue firmly in cheek? ::

----------


## Chillie

> i'll take the prize please.....cause i know where id stick the broom.


Tut Tut, bejaye!!!! ::

----------


## scorrie

Below is the betting for the tournament. Clearly some of the teams are rated no-hopers. What about a prize for the team who concedes most goals in the group stages? That way if you draw a "donkey" you could still win something.

There are four beanie bears made for the World Cup, they represent England, France, Italy and Germany. You can see them here:-

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/George-Basilic...QQcmdZViewItem

You can usually buy a set for about £24 or so

1st gets first pick, 2nd second, 3rd third and last goes to the winner of most goals conceded in group phase. With 48 entrants 50p each in entry fee would cover the prize. Just a thought.


Brazil 	5/2 	
England 7/1 	
Germany 7/1 	
Argentina 8/1 	
Italy 9/1 	
France 12/1 	
Holland 12/1 	
Spain 14/1 	
Portugal 22/1 	
Czech Republic 25/1 	
Sweden 33/1 	
Mexico 33/1 	
Ukraine 40/1 	
Croatia 66/1 	
Ivory Coast 66/1 	
USA 80/1 	
Australia 100/1 	
Paraguay 100/1 	
Serbia & Montenegro 100/1 	
Switzerland 100/1 	
Poland 100/1 	
Ghana 150/1 	
Japan 150/1 	
Korea Republic 200/1 	
Ecuador 250/1 	
Tunisia 250/1 	
Angola 350/1 	
Costa Rica 350/1 	
Togo 350/1 	
Iran 400/1 	
Saudi Arabia 500/1 	
Trinidad & Tobago 1000/1

----------


## melted_wellie

> Desire to violence towards poor Porshie or indeed towards anyone deserves a tut or two don't you think although the tuts were spoken with tongue firmly in cheek?


ah but you were just assuming i was going to use it violently towards her,actually i was going to stick it in my airing cupboard as the bristles have worn right down on my old one.

----------


## Gleber2

> ah but you were just assuming i was going to use it violently towards her,actually i was going to stick it in my airing cupboard as the bristles have worn right down on my old one.


Ah chist dinna believe ye.

----------


## Rheghead

Mexico at 33/1 must be worth a flutter as they scored the most goals in the qualifying stages.

----------


## scorrie

> Mexico at 33/1 must be worth a flutter as they scored the most goals in the qualifying stages.



You can get higher prices on Mexico.

 In any case they scored most goals in a Diddy qualifying group. Their first stage pitted them against Trinidad and Tobago, St Vincent/Grenadines and St Kitts/Nevis. The Final group consisted of Mexico, USA, Costa Rica, Trinidad and Tobago, Guatemala and Panama. Real giants of world football those. Unbelievably the team that finished 4th in this final group i.e. Trinidad and Tobago, managed to beat those football legends Bahrain in a playoff to qualify for the World Cup. We wonder why Scotland are not there. Mmm, you tell me.

Mexico are a half way decent team but don't expect them to get many goals against proper teams. With Iran and Angola in their group it will be a surprise if they don't make it to the next stage but their best form has been when hosting the tournament. I would rather have Croatia at a bigger price if forced to choose.

----------


## DrSzin

I'll do the draw for the Sweep and try to post it on here before the first game at 5pm. The current plan is:

World Cup: the first 32 names out of the hat go into the main draw - one team each.

Mini World Cup: the remaining names to be allocated a team each. The winner will be the entrant whose team gets furthest in the competition.

The other option is to give some teams to two people in the main draw. Whaddya think?

Either way, no-one gets left out.

----------


## DrSzin

Last chance!

----------


## melted_wellie

Rheghead........can you not read?

----------


## DrSzin

Look on the other thread for the Draw. But please posts comments, complaints, on this one.

----------


## DrSzin

> Rheghead........can you not read?


Yellow card to Rheghead for yelling at the referee on the wrong thread.  ::

----------


## Billy Boy

oh well at least there's good odd's on togo 350/1 ::

----------


## Rheghead

BRRRAAAAAAAAAAAZILLLLLL!!!!!!!!!  Gooooaaaalllllaaaaaa!

Yeehaaa!!
 ::   ::

----------


## DrSzin

> BRRRAAAAAAAAAAAZILLLLLL!!!!!!!!!  Gooooaaaalllllaaaaaa!
> 
> Yeehaaa!!


Yellow card withdrawn after grovelling public apology accepted by the mad tyrant in charge.

----------


## candyfloss

Yahoooo.. i got Paraguay, i,ll be cheering them on tomorrow ::

----------


## krieve

Paraguay 100/1    lmao come on paraguay  ::   ::

----------


## changilass

I got England  ::  , but I aint cheering them on, I don't care what the prize is.

----------


## cullbucket

Cheeeewnizzzzyaaah

----------


## Gleber2

Vive De Gaul, Vive la Belle France.

----------


## Chillie

Argentina.

----------


## erli

I got Spain.

Venga en Espana, triunfo para mi bebe.

----------


## Rheghead

> I got England  , but I aint cheering them on, I don't care what the prize is.


I would actually swap you my Brazil as England are going to win it.  I don't want a losing team. ::

----------


## melted_wellie

> I would actually swap you my Brazil as England are going to win it. I don't want a losing team.


reading your quote there.............which are you? Fool or Fanatic?

----------


## Rheghead

> reading your quote there.............which are you? Fool or Fanatic?


Neither, a realist. ::   ::

----------


## changilass

> I would actually swap you my Brazil as England are going to win it. I don't want a losing team.


Don't think its allowed, worse luck, I wanted Brazil lol

----------


## Rheghead

> Don't think its allowed, worse luck, I wanted Brazil lol


It should be allowed between two consenting orgers!

 :Grin:

----------


## Alice in Blunderland

Australia 100/1. I will be watching them  just to see what they look like if I can find out when they are playing as up till now I havent been interested in the world cup.

----------


## dunderheed

i got the ukraine , im happy with that

----------


## unicorn

Ghana is good for me I support fenerbahce and we have a player in there so it's good news lol.

----------


## willowbankbear

Well I got Italy Chillie, whatya think of that eh? I wanted Spain , how bad is that? 
Germany did well in the end though today, 2 stoatin goals as well, now for Equador to beat the poles, I hope :Grin:

----------


## melted_wellie

> Well I got Italy Chillie, whatya think of that eh? I wanted Spain , how bad is that? 
> Germany did well in the end though today, 2 stoatin goals as well, now for Equador to beat the poles, I hope


i got spain in the mini sweep. swap ye?

----------


## Praetorian

I think my team will bounce I got the Checks!!

----------


## footie chick

I got Saudi Arabia hope that doesn't mean no alcohol  ::   might be worth a pound they're 500/1 ::

----------


## DrSzin

Hmm, I'm feeling a bit left out of all this.  :: 

Maybe it wasn't such a good idea to be impartial after all...

----------


## willowbankbear

Come on Equador,

----------


## phoenix

> Vive De Gaul, Vive la Belle France.



I wanted France Gleber2  :Wink:  what kind of magic you been working that you got them and I got Angola? :} Wheres Angola anyway.........I dont mind I like dark skinned people (thats if they are dark skinned}......... Angola to win hehe!

----------


## willowbankbear

GOOOOOOOAL  1-0 Ecuador ::

----------


## willowbankbear

nearly 2-0 come on Ecuador. No chance am I swapping iTALY FOR sPAIN, Ill put money on spain but Italy will do for this forum. They have a good chance unlike Poland haha

----------


## footie chick

> Australia 100/1. I will be watching them just to see what they look like if I can find out when they are playing as up till now I havent been interested in the world cup.


Australia play Japan on the 12th. will be cheering them and Toffee Tim on :Grin:

----------


## Rheghead

There's nowt in Group A that is worth worrying about for the 2nd round clash from what I saw today. ::

----------


## willowbankbear

Ecuador 2 Poland 0 , poles unlucky after hitting the poles twice. Roll on tomorrow, theres no rangers players in the England or the Paraguay teams so Im neutralish. Yard anyone?

----------


## canuck

Okay, I am getting the hang of this now! For some mystical reason I was assigned Germany, but now that they have won a game I can be cheering.
Scorrie's rankings have given me hope.
Many of the cars in Burlington are sporting English flags. And I have just discovered that Greece didn't make it to the final 32. Someone needs to tell the shop keeper in New York City where I saw the Greek jersey on display in support of the World Cup. 

Note to DrSzin: golach is on holiday in some warm country.

----------


## angela5

> Paraguay 100/1 lmao come on paraguay


 

Your games the day en, what's your prediction?


Come on Paraguay.. :Grin:

----------


## krieve

Paraguay 2 England 0   ::   ::

----------


## angela5

> Paraguay 2 England 0


 
weeeeee! come on paraguay.

----------


## krieve

> weeeeee! come on paraguay.


 


Here's hoping anyway Angela  *come on* *PARAGUAY *

----------


## Chillie

paraguay to win.

----------


## Chillie

> I dont mind I like dark skinned people


And i should think so. ::

----------


## phoenix

> And i should think so.


I really do like dark skinned people! :}

----------


## willowbankbear

Krieve Ye had a bad start eh :Frown:  Dina worry, what Ive seen so far England wont go far in this tournament even if they did have a wee bit of luck

----------


## Carlo Gambino

Fantastic result for Trinidad & Tobago, 10 men against the mighty Swedes(turnips on that performance)with king Henrik, 0-0 but it means that England win on thursday & they win the group. Go T&T

----------


## candyfloss

Trinidad & tobago played great today, maybe if they play like that against England they could win ::  I thought England did'nt play that good,Paraguay deserved a draw at least ::

----------


## Rheghead

Well England have played like true world champions, even when they play poorly they can still grind out a result when it matters. ::

----------


## willowbankbear

Erm Rheggers, Brazil are world champions pal, not England

----------


## willowbankbear

2-0 Argentina, Erm no own goals either, quality football here. I think England will struggle

----------


## landmarker

Seems I have Brazil in the 'mini-sweep' does this mean they have  a midget playing behind the back four? I'm confused, But then I have already sank three pints of Pedigree after grafting my backside orf in house and garden!
England did the job yesterday, just about. A minimum performance pruduced maximum points. It was pretty dull, but it was very hot. Give the lads a break and hope for a cricket score against the West Indies. Trinidad & Tabasco - you Scottish knockers have got some sauce !

----------


## obiron

i just checked and i got england. guess i will be following them.

----------


## DrSzin

> With the prize being a pot mosque which Landmarker turfed months ago I am not sure what it is that you need to be impartial about. Come on doc, randomly select and assign yourself a team and get into this frey with us. Squidge and I are going to win, but we still need lots of players to make it a good competition.


No can do. All the teams are taken in the World Cup Sweep, and I creamed off all the best ones for the Mini Sweep. I'd have to give myself a crap team for the latter.  :: 

Could someone please tell me what a pot mosque is?

----------


## obiron

> No can do. All the teams are taken in the World Cup Sweep, and I creamed off all the best ones for the Mini Sweep. I'd have to give myself a crap team for the latter. 
> 
> Could someone please tell me what a pot mosque is?


is it one of those big ali baba style pots. thats what i thought.

----------


## landmarker

> Could someone please tell me what a pot mosque is?


it's nothing to do with female rally drivers from the seventies for a start, that was Pat Moss.

This was a rather  tacky ornament my wife and I brought back from our one and only trip to north Africa. The place was Tunisia, the weather was far too hot, the people far too demanding. We parted with  a good few dinars for said pot mosque but sadly, the last few years have alienated it from us affections like. Hence it became a cast off, and will now be languishing in the landfill, unless rescued by  a fundamentalist laden binman,brimming with capitalist cast-offs.

----------


## Rheghead

It is a shame about the african teams so far.  They have a lot of physical presence but lack a touch of skill on the ball.  I have enjoyed watching them play so far though.

----------


## _Ju_

I am miserable at not having got Portugal.... I was the first to mention it.....buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ::   ::

----------


## obiron

the team you got is fine. i would have liked brazil but england is ok.

----------


## landmarker

none of it matters really, it's merely a fiesta of football but in terms of global resonance it will merely, brifefy. gratify the victorious nation. 
Two years ago remember Greece! They became 'European Champions' The biggest thing to happen to the the land  of the  corinth since they built that wooden horse. Where are they now? Nowhere except in Greece.

I view this gala as an interesting diversion. Nothing more. England winning the competition will make not one jot of difference to the anguish of inner-city living  here. I'm  in the sticks, so not so bad.

----------


## willowbankbear

> none of it matters really, it's merely a fiesta of football but in terms of global resonance it will merely, brifefy. gratify the victorious nation. 
> Two years ago remember Greece! They became 'European Champions' The biggest thing to happen to the the land of the corinth since they built that wooden horse. Where are they now? Nowhere except in Greece.
> 
> I view this gala as an interesting diversion. Nothing more. England winning the competition will make not one jot of difference to the anguish of inner-city living here. I'm in the sticks, so not so bad.


Ye been on the Stella`s e night Landmarker? That is soooo way out man!

----------


## htwood

OK then....cmooon Serbia & Montenegro!  A rough first game, but cmooon on the 16th.  Maybe those Argentinians will still have the jet lag.

I'm nothing if not loyal  LOL

----------


## canuck

Germany plays again on Wednesday.   Squidge you will have to be in charge of all the viewing and cheering.  I am moving house that day.  

Good luck to everyone with the teams they have been assigned.  I think that my partner and I have lucked out.  We have a really good shot at winning, at least according to the Canadian press reports.

----------


## willowbankbear

Does anybody?? really think that England can win this cup??

Ive watched most of the games, and unless england shape up theyll be out next round :Frown:

----------


## teuchter

> Does anybody?? really think that England can win this cup??
> 
> Ive watched most of the games, and unless england shape up theyll be out next round


I really am trying to shed a tear at that thought. The only thing thats stopping my is the the fact that all i want to do is sing and dance.

----------


## willowbankbear

2-0 to the Azzurri , Great start to the sweep for moi, who`s for Pizza? :: 

Did any1 see pirlo`s goal? Excellent didnt see 2nd as Big brother is on, Im afraid

----------


## landmarker

> Does anybody?? really think that England can win this cup??
> 
> Ive watched most of the games, and unless england shape up theyll be out next round


Er...I'll wager a fiver with thee that England go further than Brazil.
l/m

----------


## willowbankbear

> Er...I'll wager a fiver with thee that England go further than Brazil.
> l/m


Yer on then, big Ronnie & Bugsy will see to it, theyve already won me cash this year, England are wilting in the heat while Brazil dance to the beat. ::  
Ye`ve been on the Stella`s again  man

----------


## landmarker

> Yer on then, big Ronnie & Bugsy will see to it, theyve already won me cash this year, England are wilting in the heat while Brazil dance to the beat. 
> Ye`ve been on the Stella`s again  man


Stella is not my alcohol of choice, although it's acceptable very cold.
 A pint of pedigree and a couple of glasses of cabernet toneet - I've been workin' hard after work - paintin' so I desrve a swilly.
Fiver it is. England to go further than the boys from Brazil.

----------


## willowbankbear

> Stella is not my alcohol of choice, although it's acceptable very cold.
> A pint of pedigree and a couple of glasses of cabernet toneet - I've been workin' hard after work - paintin' so I desrve a swilly.
> Fiver it is. England to go further than the boys from Brazil.


I ken yer a plastic scot but Landmarker, its a swally in this country mate. And yer sweep team shall win the tournament , so do ye want me to send my address so that ye can send my Fiver to me next week? ::

----------


## landmarker

> I ken yer a plastic scot but Landmarker, its a swally in this country mate. And yer sweep team shall win the tournament , so do ye want me to send my address so that ye can send my Fiver to me next week?


Swilly. One has to maintain some standards pal.
Address? Let's first see the outcome. If I win you can donate my fiver to the Wick Haime for retired fishing boats , or some other worthwhile, local cause.
In the unlikely event I'm stumping up then send me a pm. But keep it short and to the point ;-)

----------


## ice box

> Does anybody?? really think that England can win this cup??
> 
> Ive watched most of the games, and unless england shape up theyll be out next round


i agree there all over the place and only got that goal by the skin of there teeth .... did they thank the other team no...  ::

----------


## krieve

> i agree there all over the place and only got that goal by the skin of there teeth .... did they thank the other team no...


 

LOL Icebox Paraguay felt sorry for them playing so rubbish, so Paraguay thought they would give England the only points they will be getting in the world cup! ::   ::

----------


## Bulldog

Mmmmm yep we could have played a little better, but Paraguay did beat Argentina in the South American qualifiers. Only Argentina I suppose, not as good as Moldova  ::

----------


## melted_wellie

> Mmmmm yep we could have played a little better, but Paraguay did beat Argentina in the South American qualifiers. Only Argentina I suppose, not as good as Moldova


youll have to play a lot better on thurs mate.

----------


## willowbankbear

> Swilly. One has to maintain some standards pal.
> Address? Let's first see the outcome. If I win you can donate my fiver to the Wick Haime for retired fishing boats , or some other worthwhile, local cause.
> In the unlikely event I'm stumping up then send me a pm. But keep it short and to the point ;-)




Thanks Landmarker, this is  for yer benefit, Ill accept either but I dont know if ye can spend them dodgy coins here. The note will be fine

----------


## Rheghead

Well it is typical that I've got Brazil and they are fairly mediocre.  Come on England, there is no opposition!

----------


## canuck

> Well it is typical that I've got Brazil and they are fairly mediocre. Come on England, there is no opposition!


I thought that Brazil was one of the favorites.  They aren't going to overtake Germany, but they may give us a good challenge.

----------


## Saveman

Portugal eh? No bad.....c'mon Ronaldo!! (the thin one)   :Wink:

----------


## canuck

> Portugal eh? No bad.....c'mon Ronaldo!! (the thin one)


Gosh Saveman, are you raising the bar?  Do we have to know some of the star players on our team?  Squidge we have to do some research.  The red god is the only player I know and I am pretty sure he doesn't play for Germany.

----------


## DrSzin

> Gosh Saveman, are you raising the bar?  Do we have to know some of the star players on our team?  Squidge we have to do some research.  The red god is the only player I know and I am pretty sure he doesn't play for Germany.


God isn't in it this time - he's way past his best. 

I'm supporting countries with players from God's squad: Australia(1), England(3), Holland(1) & Spain(3). All four have won their opening games, and the latter have just had a field day.  :Grin: 

France(1) fell off the radar last week.  :: 




> Portugal eh? No bad.....c'mon Ronaldo!! (the thin one)


The thin one did ok the other night, but the fat one looks as if he needs all the support he can get. What's going on with him?

I hope Holland play Brazil at some stage, it'd be Cocu vs Kaka & Cafu. That's some mouthful for the commentators...

----------


## landmarker

A quick thought...
how many of you anti-English Scots would rather Germany win the thing than England?
This is one answer that could reveal a lot. Come on, be honest now.......

----------


## Chillie

> A quick thought...
> how many of you anti-English Scots would rather Germany win the thing than England?
> This is one answer that could reveal a lot. Come on, be honest now.......


Me and proud of it. ::

----------


## melted_wellie

yes absolutely,iv nothin against the germans.

----------


## Rheghead

> Me and proud of it.


A FOUNDING father of the SNP plotted with the Nazis in the hope they could help Scotland gain independence.
   Andrew Dewar Gibb QC, who was one of the country's top lawyers, met messengers from Hitler's regime keen to ally themselves with Scotland, a new book claims.
   Dewar Gibb, who was a known admirer of right-wing leaders such as the Italian fascist dictator Mussolini, became chairman of the newly- formed Scottish National Party in 1936 and held the post until 1940.
  The details of his Nazi dealings are revealed in the book Independent, Free - Scottish Politics And The SNP by Strathclyde University lecturer Dr Richard Finlay.
  He claims Dewar Gibb met a number of people to see if links with Germany could be beneficial for Scotland.  Among them was the German go-between for the country and Hitler's Third Reich, Herr Rugg Gunn.

----------


## landmarker

Take a tour of Scotland's war memorials and hang your heads in shame.
I can guarantee that if ever Scotland played Germany in the world cup - or anything else for that matter then  about 97% - ish of Anglos would cheer your boys on. 
Before you say the war has no relevance it was ended less than  a lifetime ago. How many of those proud names, etched in granite in countless memorials would believe what has been written here.
International football between European nations is, gladly, the nearest we come to conflict these days (apart from the troublesome Balkans) as such pride and old enmities often manifest when teams meet.
I want Germany to do quite well. I always think the hosts of the party should have a decent run. Should England come up agains tthem the crowd will be about 50 - 50 split and England will prevail. Obviously there are some north of the border for whom this would be  unpalatable. I'm surprised.

Mind you, before I get too sanctimonious I must admit I was gutted when Man Ewe beat Bayern Munich in the European Cup final in '99.

Therefore ignore all I've said above.

----------


## Chillie

Trinidad and Tobago are all over England. ::

----------


## Rheghead

> Trinidad and Tobago are all over England.


Eh? Are you watchig the same game as me?? ::

----------


## unicorn

Rheghead I think your watching a different game  :Smile:

----------


## Rheghead

Nah, Robinson's first touch of the ball was about the 25th minute and England have most of the possession.  T&T nearly scored only once at the 45th minute so I forgive you for thinking they are all over England.  I'm not mentioning all the England chances!  ::

----------


## Billy Boy

whats the  odds on rooney breaking his foot! ::

----------


## Rheghead

2-0!!  Where was Scotland??? ::

----------


## Chillie

> 2-0!! Where was Scotland???


Away wee yersel early days yet :Smile:

----------


## Bulldog

Another stunning victory for the Mighty England!!!!

Bring it On!!!! ::

----------


## obiron

> 2-0!! Where was Scotland???


another scrape through for england theyre not playing that great. have nothing against them before you say anything but they were rubbish up until the last 30 mins.

----------


## Chillie

> another scrape through for england theyre not playing that great. have nothing against them before you say anything but they were rubbish up until the last 30 mins.


Sorry Obiron, they were rubbish full stop, lucky in last 7mins :Smile:

----------


## saffy100

So folks now Scotland out for the 2nd time who's the reserve team!!!!

Saffy100 xxx

----------


## Chillie

> Another stunning victory for the Mighty England!!!!
> 
> Bring it On!!!!


 

I see the nodding mutt is back with all the usual drivel ::

----------


## obiron

> Sorry Obiron, they were rubbish full stop, lucky in last 7mins


was being polite.

----------


## Bulldog

> Sorry Obiron, they were rubbish full stop, lucky in last 7mins


Ha ha! Present us with the cup now - save time eh?
Played 2, won 2, scored 3, conceded 0, 6 points MAXIMUM POINTS!
Aye rubbish we must be! 
Ha ha so funny! ::

----------


## Bulldog

> So folks now Scotland out for the 2nd time who's the reserve team!!!!
> 
> Saffy100 xxx


Love it! ::

----------


## Chillie

> So folks now Scotland out for the 2nd time who's the reserve team!!!!
> 
> Saffy100 xxx


No wonder no one will employ you in Scotland with that attitude towards the Scots, try job hunting englandshire.

----------


## candyfloss

[quote=Rheghead]2-0!! Where was Scotland??? :: [/quote
Scotland was on the bench was'nt he, Doh !!!
Maybe he was looking after Shreks donkey,i noticed Princess Fiona was in the crowd too

----------


## saffy100

> No wonder no one will employ you in Scotland with that attitude towards the Scots, try job hunting englandshire.


Chill out chillie, its just a bit of friendly banter....and if you read my other thread properly you would see i have a job to go to.....

So i'm not allowed the banter cos i'm English...must just be reserved for the underdogs.

Saffy100xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## landmarker

> So i'm not allowed the banter cos i'm English...must just be reserved for the underdogs.


Judging by tonight's perofrmance we are also underdogs. Though I'll reserve further comments for the world cup banter thread.

----------


## landmarker

England were poor. Lacking in fluidity and ideas. They are also bereft of technical skill and invention. I want them to go much further, and they might just shamble through. Beckham's right foot is the current saving grace.

However, Victory in the competition will elevate the likes of Rio & WAyne to sainthood in England and I'm not sure I could cope.  The WAG's (wives and girlfriends out on the town look like a load of drunken chavs you'd cross the road to avoid. Mutton dressed as, well.....mutton to be honest.

Losing pluckily endears our sportsmen to the nation and this will do for me, this time.

Did anyone see 'Rio Ferdinand's World Cup Wind ups?' on telly the other night. My God it was dire, and revealed him to be a complete dork, albeit a well paid one.

Bring on the Swedes'. playing a European team might bring out the best in England's lack lustre millionaires. I live in hope, because so far they have been bobbins.

----------


## Praetorian

> So folks now Scotland out for the 2nd time who's the reserve team!!!!
> 
> Saffy100 xxx


Typical English always premature (remember the 1984 Grand Slam Shirts) - If you manage to beat the swedes by a few goals, T&T win and their through so their not out - PS boy who ran rings round you can't get into the Falkirk Team!!!! HA HA HA. PPS weren't Poland second in your group? we had Italy. Who's still in ???

----------


## George Brims

My objection to Saffy's post is that it is incomprehensible. What on earth does it mean?

----------


## Tiger Jones

> Another stunning victory for the Mighty England!!!!
> 
> Bring it On!!!!


 "Stunning"? As in;

1.  Causing or capable of causing emotional shock or loss of consciousness?

or

2.  Of a strikingly attractive appearance?

I didn't see the game so I was just wondering  :Grin:

----------


## saffy100

Hi George brimms

Its related to other threads, just a bit of banter.....go through the general chat and you will see, it just relates to Trinidad being the prefered Scottish team, and now that they are out, i wondered who the next team will be.

And just for the record i had a match party, and the guests were all Scottish barr ME, i flew both flags in my house and we all had a good night, no nastiness, just banter.... 

Saffy 100 xxxxxx

----------


## Tiger Jones

> So folks now Scotland out for the 2nd time who's the reserve team!!!!
> 
> Saffy100 xxx


 Ecuador. Or Germany  ::

----------


## Rheghead

Stunning as in as in England are gonna win the World cup!

----------


## Tiger Jones

> Stunning as in as in England are gonna win the World cup!


Haha that's a good one! No, seriously though...


 ::

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

England have played terrible thus far. Opportunism and an own goal has got them through - every team needs a bit of luck to get through a World Cup. But it's good, in a way... they're beginning to believe. 

I actually hope England get to the final, before losing to a Golden Goal in the last minute of extra time. The scorer? A David Beckham own goal, of course.

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

I see the "home of football" has beaten the smallest country ever to take part in the World Cup. And courtesy of two pieces of opportunism - thanks to Pylon and Pylon. Believe. Please. It'll be all the more sweeter.

----------


## brokencross

After the dismal performance against Trinidad and Tobago, David Beckham was at a post match interview and was asked:-

"David, why do you think England struggled so much against Trinidad and Tobago?"

Beckham answered:-

"Well Gary, you must remember, we were playing 2 teams...Trinidad AND Tobago"

Booom Booom (As Basil Brush would say)

----------


## squidge

The game picked up the last half hour i thought - before that England never looked like they were enjoying it. Both Crouch and Gerrard missed countless easy chances - i was shouting at the screen and the Bruce was sitting there looking very smug indeed.  

Thankfully the first goal wiped the smirk off his face and he began his usual England opponent supporter's behaviour - shouting for a penalty when the ball is in the centre circle and calling everything off side :: .  

He was magnanimous in defeat though - he let me dance around the living room singing two nil two nil two nil and footballs coming home and only muttered under his breath as he stuffed his fingers in his ears and scowled behind his HUGE red beard!  :: 

I could do without England and Germany being the next game though - im going to be torn between two teams! I think ill maybe let Canuk cheer for Germany loudly if that happens. Although someone said on the radio today that Germany and England are both playing equally poorly so who knows .

----------


## Rheghead

> it just relates to Trinidad being the prefered Scottish team, and now that they are out, i wondered who the next team will be.


Wrong, T&T aren't out of it just yet.  If they beat Paraguay by a good goal margin then they are through.

It just requires the Scots to cheer England on against the Swedes!

You're right come to think of it.... ::   ::

----------


## brokencross

Rheghead, 
You are of course right T & T are still in with a shout if they have a good win against Paraguay and England beat with Sweden.  

I do not generally contribute to conspiracy theories, but as England are already through to the knockout stages, Sven may "rest" players, give players a "run out" and "experiment" and other such cliches; which may result in a Swedish win and guarantee Sweden going through and as group winners.

Sven is Swede, need I say more.

----------


## Rheghead

> Sven is Swede, need I say more.


At least I have a plausible excuse in the unlikely event of an England defeat. :Wink:

----------


## DrSzin

> Both Crouch and Gerrard missed countless easy chances


I suspect you're confusing Gerrard with Lampard.  Gerrard was playing too deep to have missed many chances - in the second half, at least. I didn't see the first half.

Gerrard scores lots of goals like last night's one - he's wasted playing deep. Shaka Hislop must be sick of the sight of him by now.

Anyway, the final score was 2-0 to Liverpool.  :Grin: 

IMHO the most impressive teams thus far have been Spain & Argentina.

----------


## landmarker

> England have played terrible thus far. Opportunism and an own goal has got them through - every team needs a bit of luck to get through a World Cup. But it's good, in a way... they're beginning to believe. 
> 
> I actually hope England get to the final, before losing to a Golden Goal in the last minute of extra time. The scorer? A David Beckham own goal, of course.


I'd much rather it were Rio 'you've been merked' Ferdinand. He is a top drawer chump, the humiliation might do him some good.

----------


## landmarker

> I could do without England and Germany being the next game though - im going to be torn between two teams! I think ill maybe let Canuk cheer for Germany loudly if that happens. Although someone said on the radio today that Germany and England are both playing equally poorly so who knows .


Thus fa rin the tournament Germany have been playing rather better than England, who sadly, have lacked any kind of invention, or spark. What is needed is for Downing & Lennon to play wide on both flanks from the start  with Crouch as an old fashioned target man, Rooney playing off him, slightly deeper with  the opportunity to burst through with power as he does so well. The  midfield triumverate of Beckham/Lampard/Gerrard is not yielding as much as it should & I would leave out Beckham for the Sweden game. I'm afraid David is a one trick pony.

The time for trepidation  is through, there's no need to wallow in the mire.

C'mon England light our fire!!

----------


## squidge

> I suspect you're confusing Gerrard with Lampard.  Gerrard was playing too deep to have missed many chances - in the second half, at least. I didn't see the first half.
> 
> Gerrard scores lots of goals like last night's one - he's wasted playing deep. Shaka Hislop must be sick of the sight of him by now.
> 
> Anyway, the final score was 2-0 to Liverpool. 
> 
> IMHO the most impressive teams thus far have been Spain & Argentina.


I stand corrected Oh wise one

and Crouch looks like he is made out of lollipop sticks!!!!

----------


## htwood

My assigned team not doing so well, the NOT jetlagged Argentinians beat Serbia &Montenegro 6-0.  Arrrggg.  

Next game is the 21st against CIV, Ivory Coast.  I think we're gonna win that one.

Szin, is there a prize for Ms Hopeful and Ms Optimistic?

----------


## DrSzin

> My assigned team not doing so well, the NOT jetlagged Argentinians beat Serbia &Montenegro 6-0.  Arrrggg.  
> 
> Next game is the 21st against CIV, Ivory Coast.  I think we're gonna win that one.
> 
> Szin, is there a prize for Ms Hopeful and Ms Optimistic?


Well... S&M are already out of the competition, and I don't see them beating Ivory Coast. So you're gonna have to be super-duper optimistic...

----------


## footie chick

Hopefully England will not win come on Sweden {Freddie do your best!!}
Come on Australia {Everton 2 liverpool2} honours even Dr Szin!!! :Smile:

----------


## RandomHero

Oh yes! Serbia were hit by a frieght train called Argentina!!!!!!!!!

They are gona win the World Cup!

----------


## landmarker

> Oh yes! Serbia were hit by a frieght train called Argentina!!!!!!!!!
> 
> They are gona win the World Cup!


they looked more like a Pullman to me. Refined, sophisticated, sleek and upmarket. Well oiled and honed to precision. Aye, the gauchos are up for it allright. Great colours too - possibly the best.

----------


## htwood

> Well... S&M are already out of the competition, and I don't see them beating Ivory Coast. So you're gonna have to be super-duper optimistic...


Yes they are out, but how about a prize then for Ms Realistic yet Cheerful?  I followed their games, posted their flag and continue to holler really loudly for them.

Realistic = Serbia & who?

Cheerful = Cmoooon you, I might win a wee prize.

----------


## scorrie

Yeah, hard to believe that England were a shorter price than Argentina going into today's matches. Needless to say that has changed, now that even the simpleton gamblers can see that Argentina can play a little bit of football and that England have contributed absolutely Zilch, in entertainment value, to the tournament.

England's first goal against T&T should have been disallowed. Crouch used the defender's shoulder and hair to climb up to head the "goal"

Argentina look to be a very talented outfit, they are capable of playing a tight passing game so, even if they are allowed little time on the ball, they can keep possession and frustrate the opposition. Their second goal today was terrific, 24 passes and a cheeky back-heel inside the box to set it up. I shouted "goal of the tournament" as it struck the net and it will take something out of Roy of the Rovers to top that one.

Who would you pick if you had to select one team to save your life?

----------


## DrSzin

> Come on Australia {Everton 2 liverpool2} honours even Dr Szin!!!


Nope. You've forgotten Xabi Alonso's goal for Espana which makes it 3-2 for us.  :Grin: 

Seriously, you should have seen my Aussie colleague when he came back from watching Australia's first game. He was truly hyper. I  was close to joining him when I thought he said Kewell had scored twice, but then I realised it was just his Aussie accent.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## canuck

Okay Chillie it looks like Argentina and Germany in the final.  We will keep celebrating right up to our birthday party.

----------


## brokencross

Having seen the Argentina blitz and heard from all the pundits that England have to top their group to avoid playing Argentina before the final, please cancel my earlier conspiracy theory regarding Sven the Swede.  

England musn't get beaten by Sweden in order to finish top. On present form if England play Argentina the team and WAGS might as well have their packed suitcases on the coach ready for the flight home.

----------


## Rheghead

Well done Ghana!  It should have been 5-0.

I reckon Italy will beat the USA providing they can get past the security guards...

----------


## candyfloss

What a game Italy and the U.S.A was, it had everything you could'nt take your eyes of it for a second, its gonna be a really interesting last few games in their group.Can't wait :Grin:

----------


## angela5

Click on below to hear Englands New Anthem..... ::  

Fart Song

----------


## connieb19

> Click on below to hear Englands New Anthem..... 
> 
> Fart Song


I love it..lol ::

----------


## ice box

> Click on below to hear Englands New Anthem..... 
> 
> Fart Song


Even that seems to good for them  ::

----------


## Rheghead

> Click on below to hear Englands New Anthem..... 
> 
> Fart Song


Will England win the World Cup?

The answer my friends, seems to be blowin' in the wind... :Grin:

----------


## golach

What have the idjits at Linwood done to the reputation of the Scots and the Tartan Army, by beating up two visiting England supporters, I hope they get caught and have the book thrown at them. Its times and incedents like this that make me both ashamed and angry.
http://www.timesonline.co.uk/article...231362,00.html

----------


## landmarker

> What have the idjits at Linwood done to the reputation of the Scots and the Tartan Army, by beating up two visiting England supporters, I hope they get caught and have the book thrown at them. Its times and incedents like this that make me both ashamed and angry.


What happened here?

Sounds dreadful.
I hope they were not being overtly English in this time of conflicting football fortunes , and lets face it Linwood is not Lochinver. However no excuses for violence...end of story.

----------


## canuck

To the sceptics - after that game today I would say that Germany does have a chance to win it all!  Squidge that means you and I will have to work out a way to share the grand prize.  We shall leave it to DrSzin to figure out how to present it to us.

----------


## Mamabear

I didnt think Japan would do very well, Unfortunately for me & millions of japs they havent. Oh well, theres always Euro 2008.

----------


## htwood

official notice of change of flag.  Viva Brasil!

----------


## melted_wellie

> official notice of change of flag. Viva Brasil!


wheres all the Sweden flags???

----------


## ice box

> wheres all the Sweden flags???


right here

----------


## teuchter

Flying from the roof of my house.

----------


## angela5

> Flying from the roof of my house.


Why have'nt you got a swedish flag as your signature.?

----------


## teuchter

> Why have'nt you got a swedish flag as your signature.?


Because i havent got the brains to work out how to do it. And i aint allowed an aviator yet because ive still got my L plates on.

----------


## changilass

I got England in the sweep.

So I will be supporting my nearest neighbour, to the north that is. lol

Come on Sweden ::

----------


## teuchter

This might be the wrong thread to ask a general knowledge question, but can anybody tell me where this famous chef comes from. Oh, my hearings playing me up today. So if you do know the answer could you shout it nice and loudly, and keep repeating it till i hear you. Many thanks.

----------


## ice box

> right here


Well they were there ?????

----------


## changilass

Well, England managed to win the group, but not very convincingly.  If they want to go any further they had better practice defending corners a bit better.

----------


## landmarker

THe longer this goes on it must be agonising for all you  anglophobes. I reckon this is one instance where 'phobia' is justified.It does seem  a little irrational, maybe stemming from insecurity, I don't know. More intelligent people than me have tried to analyse it.

A presenter on 'Talk-Sport' today asked for opinions on the worst world cup record ever. Expecting calls about 'Back Home' 'World Cup Willie' Ally's Army' et al, he was amused when one caller simply suggested 'Scotland's'

So was I actually.

England wont go much further I fear. They look jaded and somehow lacking in inspiration. Too much weight on the boy Rooney's shoulders. Owen crocked. A passenger of a 17 year old inexplicably selected. Sven has messed up once more. I hope I'm wrong. I want to watch the later stages in Sutherland, maybe amongst the phobes - they are out there.

To all the Scots who support England I'd like to say I applaud your generosity of spirit.Thanks.

----------


## scrapydoo

> I got England in the sweep.
> 
> So I will be supporting my nearest neighbour, to the north that is. lol
> 
> Come on Sweden


 ::   ::  good one changilass

----------


## ice box

> Well, England managed to win the group, but not very convincingly.  If they want to go any further they had better practice defending corners a bit better.


And stop that none goals  talk about paraguay there just has bad

----------


## Nello

Just cant bear to bring myself to support England .. nothing to do with the players or fans its just the media .. did anyone else catch the comment tonight about "Germany having to wait to the final" .. might be a few Brazilians and Argentinians who would disagree ..  ::  

As for the next game .. as my t shirt says .. 

"I support two teams .. Scotland and anyone who plays England" 

Come on Ecuador !! ..  :Wink:  


Oh .. any chance of having Alan Hansen exiled permanently ??

----------


## pultneytooner

> Just cant bear to bring myself to support England .. nothing to do with the players or fans its just the media .. did anyone else catch the comment tonight about "Germany having to wait to the final" .. might be a few Brazilians and Argentinians who would disagree ..  
> 
> As for the next game .. as my t shirt says .. 
> 
> "I support two teams .. Scotland and anyone who plays England" 
> 
> Come on Ecuador !! ..  
> 
> 
> Oh .. any chance of having Alan Hansen exiled permanently ??


England may end up wishing they got germany instead, equador rested 5 players and don't forget they racked up wins against argentina and brazil to qualify for this tournament.

----------


## Nello

Exactly .. no easy games in the World Cup. Germany seem to have got into their stride as well though, they always seem to do that once they get past the group stages .. My money is on Argentina now though.

----------


## Rheghead

> I got England in the sweep.
> 
> So I will be supporting my nearest neighbour, to the north that is. lol
> 
> Come on Sweden


I guess geography isn't your strong point, like all other lasses?

----------

